# Need G scale advice for a project please



## Vandal (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi all,
My Father and I used to have a few trains when I was a kid. My dad is gone now and im not really into Model Railroading, that may change. 
I'm into Action figures, more specifically 3-3/4" GI Joes, and Im searching for a Boxcar that will match the scale. 

Unlike most action figure collectors, I play with my toys. I fully enjoy setting up battle scenes and have decided to take what I learned from Dad to build a table very similar to a RR layout. 

I may add an entire train at some point, but the boxcar is what Im having trouble with now. I need one that would be plastic and roughly about 16"x 8" x5" that seems to be the most accurate set of numbers I can get.
Is there a brand whose scale tends to stay in the 1/18 to 1/22 scale consistantly and relitivly inexpensive?
Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks and Merry Christmas to all..
Mike


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I had Aristocraft which was 1:29, Bachmann was bigger so I'm guessing they would be about 1:22. Good luck


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

From the LGB web site...

"The overwhelming majority of the LGB models is produced in G Scale and is thereby 22.5 times smaller than the real life prototype."

https://www.lgb.com/

But they are not what I would call inexpensive.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Not sure of the scale, but this is roughly the length you are after. And a bit more affordable than LGB.

https://www.piko-america.com/collections/boxcars-reefers/products/prr-steel-boxcar-g-scale


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

There are several different sizes in G scale. 1:22, 1:29: 1:32 and some others. 1:29 is 3 times bigger than HO. A 40' boxcar in HO is about 6" long so a 1:29 is 18" long. 1:22 is even bigger but if you want something about 16" long you have to look closer to 1:32 which may be the PIKO brand.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks guys, really. 
For whatever reason the scales in MRR seem to not match up with the scales I'm used to. The fingues Im using are accepted as 1/18th scale at 3-3/4" tall. Their vehicles and playsets are not quite to scale with the figures with the biggest jet fighter being 28" long. 
My goal here is a former Circus Clown who lives in the ruins of an abandoned Circus, specifically in an old boxcar. Kinda of a shanty among a few dilapidated items from a Circus. Any and all advice is welcomed and appreciated. And after watching several videos about G scale, my wife and I agree that a Garden Railroad is something we both would enjoy building....so i guess that means you guys are stuck with me. Thanks all.
Michal


----------

